# PubMed- Fiber, FODMAPs, flora, flatulence, and the functional bowel disorders.



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]Related Articles

*Fiber, FODMAPs, flora, flatulence, and the functional bowel disorders.*

J Gastroenterol Hepatol. 2010 Aug;25(8):1335-6

Authors: Gwee KA

PMID: 20659218 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]

View the full article


----------

